# 3200 vs 3600



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been reading that the orion 3600 will be available and there are some disucssion about the 3600 bring a 25C verses the 3200 being a 20C. My understanding (the little that I have) is the the C rating is the max amp draw. 

With the relative low amp draw we are placing on these batteries, and using only 30% of there capacity. 

Is there a performance advantage of a 25C verses a 20C?


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Ron, for our application, I see none nor do I see much advantage to the extra 400 mAh’s. If we were using more battery than what the 3200 allowed us to use then there may be a concern but as you stated, for the classes that these batteries are being used in we have plenty left over. 

I have also called Peak/Orion and they said that the 3600 was not intended to replace the 3200 and that it (the 3200) would be in production for at least another year.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I have both packs. I have only run the 3600 for one run and it felt like it had more rip than the 3200 -- but that may be all in my head .. LOL.

It is 1 ounce heavier than the 3200. I'll try and get a test run on the clock this weekend with it to see how it compares to the 3200 on the track. But at this time, I'm trying to get our track to stay with the 3200 for 2008 -- it's $25 cheaper and after a 4-min run with the 3200 when I recharge it I only am putting in 950 - 1100 mah of charge so we're not even using 1/3 of the battery with the 21.5 motor (very rough math I know).


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

That's my biggest point, we don't need a bigger battery, the 3200 is cheaper, it does everything we demand and it's what most tracks are using. With no one putting any rules together for LiPo racing we have to rely on our own judgement to get it started with "some type" of standards. 

By using some retraint and only buying the one battery, it will make it easier for others to get started and know to what expect in the form of competition. ARCOR had the forsight to set rules ahead of time for the LiPo classes to grow into but they appear to have gone by the wayside and it's going to be left up to the racers to keep it organized.


----------



## NastyButler (Dec 27, 2005)

I used to think the same, put after running a maxamps 6000mah pack I changed my mind.

I very rarely use even half of it's capacity, but because it's being understressed it has more punch and will retain it's performance better over time.

I'm not saying it's only better to go bigger, just that there are pro's and con's to both.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

it would be better to make the 3600 legal now while people are buying into Lipo racing that way when Orion goes back on what they say 6 months from now and all that is available is the 3600 and you have to then make them legal. People could just get the 3600 if they choose now that way they don't feel left behind if that happens.

Just trying to think ahead cause the last thing any of us want is to be forced to allow them later and people get mad and quit cause they just bought a battery everyone says last a year or 2 and now they are obsolete in 6 months.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

brian0525 said:


> Just trying to think ahead cause the last thing any of us want is to be forced to allow them later and people get mad and quit cause they just bought a battery everyone says last a year or 2 and now they are obsolete in 6 months.


And than the battery I bought 2 months ago is obsolete. I get mad, I quit. Seems like Catch -22 to me


----------



## RobD (Nov 1, 2005)

NastyButler said:


> I used to think the same, put after running a maxamps 6000mah pack I changed my mind.
> 
> I very rarely use even half of it's capacity, but because it's being understressed it has more punch and will retain it's performance better over time.
> 
> I'm not saying it's only better to go bigger, just that there are pro's and con's to both.


Could it be because that battery is a 2S/2P? That is like having two Orion 3200s hooked in parallel, so that might be what is giving you the longer punch.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> And than the battery I bought 2 months ago is obsolete. I get mad, I quit. Seems like Catch -22 to me


The ones who own them aren't the ones who take all the convicing usually and I also have 2 of the 3200's. I am talking about you having a choice I am talking when orion does what every other company does and says "no they will be for sale for atleast a year" then 3 months later they quit. If they told you the truth then you would pick the 3600 and the shelves would stay full of the 3200's that won't sell.

When there aren't any to be bought then switching will be forced not chosen!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

The problem we are facing is that since ARCOR went down NO ONE is stepping up to create any standards or race rules. I think this would be an open door to the BRL to "take over" oval racing. 

But SOMEONE needs to do SOMETHING before we all start going in twelve different directions with the battereis. Then people will REALLY get mad and quit!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think the BRL as of now is pretty firm on standing with 4 cell batteries.

Where our deal is pretty much locking into the 3200 LIPOS.

(Although we are still going to allow the 4c/10.5's to run WITH the LIPO/17.5's at most of our events)

Looking and reading around it looks like a lot of tracks that ARE making the switch to LIPO are trying to stay with the 3200 sealed battery formula. With Associated coming out with a sealed 3200 also, we may see some tracks allow "any" 3200 type pack, but I haven't seen any data on their packs yet to know if they are +/- of the Orion type.


----------



## NastyButler (Dec 27, 2005)

RobD said:


> Could it be because that battery is a 2S/2P? That is like having two Orion 3200s hooked in parallel, so that might be what is giving you the longer punch.


Nope, if it was a 2s1p 6000mah pack it would be the same.


----------

